# FRB Club > Общение > Юмор >  после такого парень бросил пить!

## EweX

Начало истории, собственно, традиционное: мы пили. Неторопливо так потягивали дневную праздничную норму, пока слабейший духом не начал бодать стол в припадке необоримой сонливости. Остальные лихо расправились с остатками выпивки и закуски, прибрали со стола и начали устраиваться баиньки. Преждевременно уснувшего друга "наградили" тем, что вместо койки достался ему стол - очищенный от посуды, пойла и еды (ну, может, не совсем очищенный . На нем и уложили бедолагу. Остальные разошлись по комнатам, и праздник стих, как ожидалось, до утра. Но не тут-то было: среди ночи нас поднимает с постели жуткий вопль, в котором было столько ужаса, безысходности и (главное) децибелов, что сделать безмятежно спящий вид не удалось никому. Ну, пооткрывав щелки глаз и с чьей-то там матерью мы топаем на источник ночного кошмара, врубаем свет... И видим Костю нашего, который сидит в центре стола, свернувшись в клубок и явно пытаясь занять на столе как можно меньшую площадь. Цвет лица его не выглядел живым даже на фоне белоснежной (почти)скатерти. Глядя на этакого эльфа, мало кто, ясен пень, поверит, что это он минуту назад ТАК орал, что поднял пятерых пусть не мертвых, но пьяных до почти полумертвого состояния людей среди ночи. Ну и по любому, такое буйство требует объяснения, так что мы не поленились Костю подробно расспросить. А Костя, оказывается, ночью замерз (что не мудрено, его ведь брякнули как покойника на стол, а одеялом укрыть как-то и не подумали). Замерзнув, он начал постепенно осознавать себя во времени и пространстве и понял, что лежит он в абсолютной тьме на твердом холодном ПОЛУ (откуда ж ему про стол знать!). Константин пошарил по ПОЛУ рукой, чтобы переместиться где потеплее... и нащупывает ПРОВАЛ. Быстро убедившись, что провал окружает его со всех сторон и рукой до дна не достать, ночной альпинист начал понимать, что он один на этом пятачке тверди, и из всех орудий труда у него есть только вилка. Вилкой он решил пожертвовать, чтобы выяснить, как высоко он над окружающей местностью. Брошенная вниз вилка ЗАЦЕПИЛАСЬ ЗА СКАТЕРТЬ... И спустя 7 секунд Костя услышал тихий звук падения... Вот тут-то и раздался крик, который нас разбудил.

Прислал: Varenik, Москва

----------

